# Warning: Take it or leave it



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I finally got an Aladdin/Stanley thermos from Walmart.....used one of the recipes online......left it overnight as directed....THIS MORNING IT EXPLODED IN MY KITCHEN.....luckily the greatest part went underneath the cabinet and not on my ceiling. ( homemade potpouri needed).:gaah:

The smell is atrocious:surrender: ...and here is the recipe to NOT use...water, dry milk, macaroni, chicken bouillon, green peas, and can of tuna.

Leave in thermos overnight.:dunno:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Did you leave room for the dry ingredients to expand as they re-hydrated?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Where was this recipe posted and did it specify how much to fill the thermos (as MMM asked)?

If the recipe was posted online at another source, would you mind sharing it with us .... I would like to experiment


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

...sounds like a good recipe for a roadside bomb. -Just kind hard to time detonation... 

It's not in the BATF or FBI list of prohibited devices like a Molotov is 

- Basey


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

You mean I can't carry around Molotov cocktails anymore!
Will have to stick with JayJay's exploding casseroles!
Sorry that it made a big mess for ya.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Did you leave room for the dry ingredients to expand as they re-hydrated?


I placed the ingredients as listed--same amount, no variation at all, word for word...--
I'll give the recipe, but I don't know where I got it---I can remember the person saying this is one of my favorites???

And yes, funny now, but a bomb it could be...it actually blew off the cork/plug/stopper AND the cup you drink from..this was a major bomb episode.

Out of the trash just for you:
1 1/2 cups boiling water w. 1 chicken bouillon
4 tbsp dry milk
2/3 cup macaroni
pour in, tighten and lay on side for 15 minutes

open, add 1/2 cup green peas, and 1 small can tuna

thermos overnight.......BOMB EARLY MORNING !!

Alert the military.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BasecampUSA said:


> ...sounds like a good recipe for a roadside bomb. -Just kind hard to time detonation...
> 
> It's not in the BATF or FBI list of prohibited devices like a Molotov is
> 
> - Basey


Well, heck, add it to the list!!

I can't take credit for patenting, though!!:sssh:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Emerald said:


> You mean I can't carry around Molotov cocktails anymore!
> Will have to stick with JayJay's exploding casseroles!
> Sorry that it made a big mess for ya.


Thanks..green peas stuck to the walls:gaah:...messes I've made and messes I've cleaned up....hey, a 3 and 4 year old spilled a pitcher of fruit juice in my fridge and didn't tell till they were home later that night..

We've all got stories..


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

OMGosh JayJay ... I'm glad you weren't standing in the kitchen when it went off ... Seriously ... 

And who hasn't had a kid (or husband) think it would be a good idea to put a can of pop in the freezer ... you know ... to get it cold faster?? Oh, wait ... what can of pop?? OHHHHH, THAT can of pop ... :ignore:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Funny story about the fridge--when my daughter got old enuf to watch little brother after school for about 1/2 hour to one hour before I got home from work, I got home went to get a nice cold glass of tea from the fridge and found our 6 month old kitten on the bottom shelf- making a huge mess and all whacked out of shape--lucky I came home and got stuff out right away or she might not have made it... 
Asked dear daughter bout the cat in the fridge--all she could say is that little bro must have gotten in to get something and not seen the cat sneak in! 
Funny now, a bit scary then--poor kitty could have suffocated!

We still have Meowpurr kitty and she is a pro at sneaking in the door if you go to the basement--I mean I can just open the door a bit to grab an onion from the hanging bag and close the door and later hear the most soulful cry from the vents! Surenuf cat in the basement! She also will follow ya out the door and then decide she wants back in and the outside door closes really slow and whammo! Cat sitting between the doors! Lucky for her we have two glass doors.. lol

I've also had a canning jar of stewed tomatoes "pop" right when taking it out of the canner all over the kitchen--lucky for me I didn't get a drop on me! But it looked like I murdered someone in there!


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

dang thats a waste of a good thermos. 
"Emerald
I've also had a canning jar of stewed tomatoes "pop" right when taking it out of the canner all over the kitchen--lucky for me I didn't get a drop on me! But it looked like I murdered someone in there!" LMAO 
The wife and I had the same issue when canning after it happened we had a knock at the door and I anwsered it not thinking that I was covered with tomato sauce. needless to say they looked at me and left


----------

